# ADA 30cm Cube Journal - Mark II



## Sapherion (May 12, 2006)

I recently got bored of the old tank so I decided to tear it down and start a new project.

Same equipment as previously, this time with less maitenence type plants.

Flora:
Peacock Moss
US Fissidens
Flame Moss
Anubias Nana Petite
Needle Leaf Java Fern

Substrate: 
Ada Bright Sand

Co2:
1bps 8 hours a day

Lighting:
1x 24w 6500k 8 hours a day

Ferts:
1 push ADA brighty K daily
1 push ADA step 1 daily

Hardscape:









Added Driftwood with peacock moss attached:









Added ferns:









Added more moss:









Slowly filling up:









Father and son:









Final shot 1 hour after filling:









That's all for now.. any comments or suggestions welcome!


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

It's extremely original and those DW are perfect! I think I'm gonna create something like this in the future


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Very nice! Were you inspired by this tank? http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2007.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=2&id=5


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

WOW! This is better than your last awesome setup!


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jan 11, 2008)

What was the total cost of this set up? Like stand and tank from ADA?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Hows the diffuser working out for you.. I realy like the looks of those things..


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

kjaer said:


> Very nice! Were you inspired by this tank? http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2007.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=2&id=5


That's exactly the tank I was thinking of when I first saw this..


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

By the way, doea ADA make the inline diffuser you have or Cal Aqua?


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

orlando said:


> By the way, doea ADA make the inline diffuser you have or Cal Aqua?


Cal Aqua


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

you use ADA lily pipes right? Or are they Flo-pipes? I know they are not CalAqua, because they are not upside down like the CalAqua pipes are....


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow I love the placement of the rocks underneath the driftwood. Great job and do keep us updated.


----------



## Sapherion (May 12, 2006)

Update 30th March 2008

Adding background filler plant: Cyperus Helferi










Planted in sand subtrate 2cm apart










Added Cherrydina Lobsterosis




























Young Cherries



















Close up of mosses










Full shots



















This is why my water levels drop so quickly!










Any suggestions, comments are welcome!


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

Awesome tank!!! Cute Cat pic


----------



## spcyamada (May 13, 2005)

Beautiful tanks! It must be pleasing to sit and watch something like this in person.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hmm familiar looking tank.. Hey! you're from MAC as well LOL.

Nice tank and photography skills/

Drew

P.S. i really like your cat.


----------



## manifresh006 (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice
The Cherrydina Lobsterosis look awesome
maybe also would have worked with hairgrass(XL)


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

manifresh006 said:


> Nice
> The Cherrydina Lobsterosis look awesome
> maybe also would have worked with hairgrass(XL)


I think the helpheri would look better but that is my opinion.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

How do you plan on keeping the C. helferi contained in such a small tank? C. helferi can get awfully big, and trimmed leaves do not look good.


----------



## djarmstrong (Feb 12, 2008)

Really nice tanks .


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

wht do you do to have such a kristal clear water?


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Is´nt it time for an update know?


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

hear hear!


----------



## Nachito (Mar 24, 2008)

both tanks are excellent ! 

The design is awesome.

More pics !!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Love both your tanks. The left looks like a big hand with long fingers!


----------

